# portable winch



## 1styear (Dec 27, 2015)

Can anyone give me some feed back on a portable winch. It is operated with a gas engine that you can fasten to a tree. Most of my best trees are on the side of a small mountain. I don't know if this winch will do the job of moving the trees up the slope.


----------

